
Netflix throttling itself isn’t a net neutrality problem, FCC chair says - sprucely
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/04/netflix-throttling-itself-isnt-a-net-neutrality-problem-fcc-chair-says/
======
pink_dinner
"Netflix critics acknowledge that the FCC's net neutrality or "Open Internet"
rules apply only to Internet service providers and not content providers like
Netflix. "

What's to stop companies like Netflix from making deals with service providers
to essentially get around Net Neutrality? There isn't any real way to stop
this, because it is their content and should have full control over the
streaming of it.

As a side note, Net Neutrality supports really don't seem to understand the
laws they worked so hard to get passed.

